# Red , Bad Lip Bite !



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Came back from holiday to find this has happened the night before I came home.

I have reduced water temp and add some salt. Anything else I can do.

Might section off the tank to keep it away from my other reds and piraya as they keep nipping at the wound. I think they think its a bit of food to be honest


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Should heal in no time.
You could section him off, but when you add him again that would increase his chances of getting picked off. Ive had p's with lip bites and they heal easily.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

A couple of my reds had way worse bites then that, should heal fine.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Should heal in no time.
> You could section him off, but when you add him again that would increase his chances of getting picked off. Ive had p's with lip bites and they heal easily.


----------



## zorg2000k (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Lip is healing well, just noticed this morning that a few teeth are missing on the bottom lip !!!

Do the teeth grow back or are they gone forever ?

Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They're picking at it like its a bit of food because it is.they're just tryn to clean up the wound.lol. The teeth will grow back.


----------

